# new member



## HardTarget11B (Dec 10, 2015)

Been lurking for a while and decided to go ahead and join. I'm familiar with a few of the sponsors already. 

I played sports in HS, then had a few years of just partying way too hard before I decided to try and get my shit together. I've been weight training on and off for about 7 years. Initially I was quite dedicated but life happened and had to take some time off. Over the past year I've been hard at it and am looking forward to continuing to grow.

Male 31yo
6ft ~198lbs
bf 16%?


----------



## Riles (Dec 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Dec 11, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## RBRB (Dec 12, 2015)

Welcome Bro,same type of story here.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 12, 2015)

Welcome. Please read and follow the rules.


----------

